# Why you'll love Mac OS X.



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

*images.apple.com/macosx/newtomac/images/newtomac_title20071016.gif

*images.apple.com/macosx/newtomac/images/newtomac_hero20071016.png​Ever wonder why people get so attached to their Mac? Think Mac OS X. At the core of every Mac, Mac OS X is what makes your digital life more simple, more productive, and just plain fun.



It’s easy.
*images.apple.com/macosx/newtomac/images/newtomac_itseasy20071016.png​
Mac OS X is a celebration of simplicity and common sense. No complicated menus. No obscure commands. Most tasks can be accomplished with just a click or two. And if you ever need guidance, there’s a built-in help system to light the way. Oh, one more thing: Mac OS X is simply breathtaking and easy to personalize with desktop pictures and screen savers.


It’s advanced.
*images.apple.com/macosx/newtomac/images/newtomac_advanced20071016.png​Making amazing things simple takes seriously advanced technology. Mac OS X is built on a rock-solid UNIX foundation, delivers true 64-bit performance, and incorporates industry-leading animated graphics. The beauty is, you don’t have to know what one word of that means — just start up your Mac and enjoy it.


It’s amazing.
*images.apple.com/macosx/newtomac/images/newtomac_amazing20071016.png​More than an operating system, Mac OS X is a collection of very cool applications. It comes with everything you need to surf the web, send beautifully designed email, video chat, and organize your personal information.


It’s secure.
*images.apple.com/macosx/newtomac/images/newtomac_secure20071016.jpg​
In a world where PCs constantly do battle with viruses and malware, Mac OS X is a sea of tranquility. Just go about your business and Mac OS X minds the fortress. Your documents are safe even if you share your Mac with others, and you can keep your kids safe by using a rich set of parental controls.


It’s compatible.
*images.apple.com/macosx/newtomac/images/newtomac_compatible20071016.png​
It’s a big world out there, and Mac OS X fits in perfectly. It runs Microsoft Office. It has built-in drivers for cameras, printers, and external drives. It plugs right into a PC network. And in case there’s a PC application you can’t live without, Mac computers can even run Windows. Mac OS X is compatible with everything — most of all, you.


It’s mobile.
*images.apple.com/macosx/newtomac/images/newtomac_laptop20071016.png​Like you, Mac OS X is designed to be in motion. On a MacBook or MacBook Pro, it connects to any network automatically. It can protect your documents and connect you to secure VPN networks. And it has advanced features, like intelligent power management for longer battery life, to help you get the most from your mobile Mac.

[Via Apple]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

macs r too costly.


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 16, 2007)

yea it looks good in this thread...but the macs are too costly for an average Indian


----------



## vish786 (Oct 16, 2007)

hey arya can u post ur desktop shot(clean one). 

a little dumb question, "Can we run Mac OS on Intel/AMD Hardware " ? *(any possibility)*


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

No, you cannot.



			
				shashank4u said:
			
		

> yea it looks good in this thread...but the macs are too costly for an average Indian


Macs are and always have been for the above average crowd, the ones who think differently. The cheapest Mac, by the way, is only 35K. 



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> can i run it on my PC or i need a mac?


You need a Mac.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 16, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> macs r too costly.



nuff said


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm...leopard is about to be released, time for the unpaid Apple salesmen to market Apple product again 

As long as Mac OS requirs a new computer (Mac hardware) to use, the market panetration will be low.



> Most tasks can be accomplished with just a click or two


 
I really don't wanna say anything about this ...

Delete a file - Command + backspace
Open a file - Command + O

& much more....too far from the "Just one key required" statement



> Mac OS X is built on a rock-solid UNIX foundation, delivers true 64-bit performance, and incorporates industry-leading animated graphics


 
64bit OS have been there since ages...waht r they bragging about ?



> It can protect your documents and connect you to secure VPN networks. And it has advanced features, like intelligent power management for longer battery life, to help you get the most from your mobile Mac.


 
Whats there which isn't available in a HP DV6516TX running Vista? Oh, Macbook pro comes with a GeForce 8600 GT supporting OpenGL 2.1 & DirectX so the Windows experience on a Mac isn't what it is supposed to be



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> a little dumb question, "Can we run Mac OS on Intel/AMD Hardware " ? *(any possibility)*


 
Yes but not legally


> The cheapest Mac, by the way, is only 35K.


 
The cheapest Windows Vista PC is 25k with Monitor, Keyboard & Mouse included with lots of further expension possibility.

Arya, when u say something, say both the sides of coin


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

where can one get a mac in delhi?
and which mac is the costliest and how much?


----------



## vish786 (Oct 16, 2007)

> Yes but not legally


then cant i buy only OS(not mac hardware), and run on my Intel/Amd


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

is the mac os better than windows?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> hey arya can u post ur desktop shot(clean one).


Here it goes:

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/9295/leopardstackmy3.th.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Here it goes:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



where?


----------



## almighty (Oct 16, 2007)

> then cant i buy only OS(not hardware), and run on my Intel/Amd


Ya u can


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> then cant i buy only OS(not mac hardware), and run on my Intel/Amd


NO


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

one says yes the other says no.
kya ho raha hai ye?
tell me.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 16, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> one says yes the other says no.
> kya ho raha hai ye?
> tell me.


 
abbe Gochu, u cannot buy Mac OS separately, u have to buy it along with its hardware... but u can run Mac illegally on different hardware 

Thx arya for pic.


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> a little dumb question, "Can we run Mac OS on Intel/AMD Hardware " ? *(any possibility)*


 yes we can

btw wats the mobility got to do with an os doesnt that depend on the device


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> where can one get a mac in delhi?


*www.asia.apple.com/buy/locator/



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> and which mac is the costliest and how much?


The costliest Mac is the Mac Pro and the cost depends on what your customisations are. Starts at $2,499.



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> is the mac os better than windows?


Depends on whom you ask - someone who owns a Mac or someone who doesn't. Most people who have used a Mac will tell you that there is simply no comparison. Mac OS X is way ahead and Windows has always been playing catch-up.
You've touched upon a delicate topic, my friend. Let us not discuss this, for the sake of this forum.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> then cant i buy only OS(not mac hardware), and run on my Intel/Amd


No, absolutely not. A legally purchased copy of Mac OS X won't ever run on a non-Mac computer. No way. Please don't do this stupidity! I know a person who did that and later rued the seven thousand bucks he paid for what was essentially a shiny disc in a neatly designed cardboard box that did not do anything at all.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

^^it means there is no scope for 'try before you buy'.Too bad(not for customers but for Apple).


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> abbe Gochu, u cannot buy Mac OS separately, u have to buy it along with its hardware


No, you can buy Mac OS X separately but "a legally purchased copy of Mac OS X won't ever run on a non-Mac computer".



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> Thx arya for pic.


Mention not.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 16, 2007)

You can technically install the OS on any PC, but it is not allowed legally as per the OS EULA...

Arun


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^it means there is no scope for 'try before you buy'.Too bad(not for customers but for Apple).


Go to any Apple Authorised Reseller and they will have a Mac on display. You can use it for as long as you wish to and no one will stop you. They, the store employees, generally encourage you to use it as much as you want and are always around and eager to help you out. This, my dear friend, is called "try before you buy".


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> abbe Gochu, u cannot buy Mac OS separately, u have to buy it along with its hardware... but u can run Mac illegally on different hardware
> 
> Thx arya for pic.



ghochu hoga tu.
i also know we cant get a mac os seprately.


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

arya wats that curved thing with icons?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 16, 2007)

> *Why you'll love Mac OS X.*


who me ?? never !! until it replaces windows.. which is neva goin to happen 

now all the apps that i need work only on windows who the hell is going to port them to mac..

arya has no idea the apps that run on windows... me being a CSE student.. knows it all...! as i am a programmer who must satisfy all the customers needs which mac os will never do..!!!!

and software projects take months and and some of them years to complete..also thousand of people .. working on them.

i like the mac still because of its looks.. and will buy it incase i get lots of money...for show off ofcourse...
also now that one looks cool .. so might help in surfing and basic stuff...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> You can technically install the OS on any PC, but it is not allowed legally as per the OS EULA...


It is not as simple as a clause in the EULA. If you try to install the OS on a PC, it simply won't install. No chance. You need to know where to get it and it needs a lot of arm-bending. Most people I know only got it in a somewhat working condition after installing and re-installing several times. It also has the propensity to crash often and randomly stop working. Definitely not for the faint of heart, non-geek, sensible people, pregnant women and people with a coronary condition.


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

@akshay abey rehne de .... kutte dum sidhi nahi hotti .... andhe ko rasta nahi dikha sakte 

@arya: doesnt need arm bending yes the beta of leopard needs it but the tiger version does not need any arm bending pretty simple not as simple as compared to vista installation though


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

Arya, do u even change the default wallpaper of your OS  to customize


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> arya wats that curved thing with icons?


*Stacks.*



> Does your desktop get cluttered? You’re hardly alone. So you’ll love one of the most useful new features in Leopard: Stacks. A stack is a Dock item that gives you fast access to a folder of files. When you click a stack, the files within spring from the Dock in a fan or a grid, depending on the number of items (or the preference you set). Leopard starts you off with two premade stacks: one for downloads and the other for documents. The Downloads stack automatically captures files downloaded from Safari, Mail, and iChat, and the Documents stack is a great place to keep things like presentations, spreadsheets, and word processing files. You can create as many stacks as you wish simply by dragging folders to the right side of your Dock. Pretty neat.


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

@gx: if he does that the os will crash 

@arya thanx cant wait to see what more crap is filled in


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 16, 2007)

Aryayush tell me one thing why won't Apple people release their OS to work on all hardware...what and why they are afraid of ...

And i think we can buy a mac OS separately becoz one of my friend has buyed it out of excitement in 60Rs from Palika ..never checked though..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

guyz,i prefer windows coz its waaayyyyy simpler than linux or any other ones.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Go to any Apple Authorised Reseller and they will have a Mac on display. You can use it for as long as you wish to and no one will stop you. They, the store employees, generally encourage you to use it as much as you want and are always around and eager to help you out. This, my dear friend, is called "try before you buy".


 
Can we install 3rd party applications like adium there?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 16, 2007)

also added.. this thread is gettin replies fast...

i like the mac still because of its looks.. and will buy it incase i get lots of money...for show off ofcourse...
also if windows can be installed on it and run exactly how windows run on pc then fine...
also now that one looks cool .. so might help in surfing and basic stuff...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> @arya: doesnt need arm bending yes the beta of leopard needs it but the tiger version does not need any arm bending pretty simple not as simple as compared to vista installation though


On a Mac, you need to press five buttons to install Leopard - Start, Next (language selection), Next (hard drive partition), Next (option to exclude some of the default stuff) and Finish. That's it.

My seven year old sister installed Leopard for me while I cooked noodles for her and I'm not even kidding!


----------



## vish786 (Oct 16, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> i also know we cant get a mac os seprately.


phir sawal kyu pucha... 


			
				abtom said:
			
		

> ghochu hoga tu.



jali kya...


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

@arya i just selected the drive and vista installed itself


----------



## praka123 (Oct 16, 2007)

possible mac buyer if money is raining outside my house.will buy a vista dvd for it to RIP in my shelf.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> Aryayush tell me one thing why won't Apple people release their OS to work on all hardware...what and why they are afraid of ...


 
Cos then Apple won't be able to make money. Arya will face it soon with a HD DVD drive. To get HD DVD drive he has to buy a new Mac, however we PC users can simply buy one from market & plug it in..

Apple is not any big software company. The OS kernel isn't there own, they just take the BSD kernel & add remove some components from it to make the Mach kernel & lock it.

They use KHTML engine instead of creating there own.

Logic, Final Cut Pro, Shake, iTunes were all purchased from 3rd party companies


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

@vish:leave it yaar.

I heard somewhere that Apple is planning to launch Leopard for non-mac PCs too.I guess that was just a rumour.The price tag of 129$ is really good.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> Aryayush tell me one thing why won't Apple people release their OS to work on all hardware...what and why they are afraid of ...


Cannibalizing their hardware sales. Apple is essentially a hardware company that just happens to be the best software company in the world.



			
				shashank4u said:
			
		

> And i think we can buy a mac OS separately becoz one of my friend has buyed it out of excitement in 60Rs from Palika ..never checked though..


Yes, Mac OS X is available for purchase separately but it will only work on Macs. This is the third time I'm saying this.



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> guyz,i prefer windows coz its waaayyyyy simpler than linux or any other ones.


Simpler than Linux? Yes. Simpler than Mac OS X? LOL! 

Mac OS X is the grand-daddy of simplicity and user interface design!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Can we install 3rd party applications like adium there?


Yes, you can.


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

theres no chance in hell that jobs will release leopard for non-Macs (macs too are PCs) his hair grow back before that happens

grand daddy  i cant find those laughing gifs when i need them none the les   grand daddy  of interface design  simplicity


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> phir sawal kyu pucha...
> 
> jali kya...


Lol,let me make it clear .
i asked that,can i install mac  os on my pc which is not a mac?
i didnt ask that we get it seperately or what.
I hope things are clear now.
now u wont call someone ghochu without getting the point.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> On a Mac, you need to press five buttons to install Leopard - Start, Next (language selection), Next (hard drive partition), Next (option to exclude some of the default stuff) and Finish. That's it.


 
On A pc you need to press 5 buttons to install Tiger, Start, Next (language selection), Next (hard drive partition), Next (option to exclude some of the default stuff) and Finish. Thats it.

On a PC u need to install 3 buttons to install Vista. Start (Install Now), Next (enter key), Next (select partition). Finish.



> My seven year old sister installed Leopard for me while I cooked noodles for her and I'm not even kidding!


 
I installed Vista in my friends computer today using an unattended DVD. Just insert the DVD, click on next then select partition & finish. 3 clicks only


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that Apple is planning to launch Leopard for non-mac PCs too.I guess that was just a rumour.


They might do it the day Steve Jobs leaves the chair but before that - fat chance!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Mac OS X is available for purchase separately but it will only work on Macs.


 
Mac OS will officially & legally work only on Mac hardware. Unofficially u can run on PC too.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 16, 2007)

i just now contacted an astrologer and confirmed..
that
this thread is going to run into 20 pages before shantanu closes it..

but first it will be moved to chit chat and then some time for fight club and then finally it gets locked......


----------



## praka123 (Oct 16, 2007)

...which will lead to another microsoft due to pirated macs


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> On A pc you need to press 5 buttons to install Tiger, Start, Next (language selection), Next (hard drive partition), Next (option to exclude some of the default stuff) and Finish. Thats it.


You're such a huge liar. I was talking about Leopard. Tiger needs a lot more clicks, even on a Mac.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> On a PC u need to install 43 buttons to install Vista.


I know that, actually. You did not need to publicly announce it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^^^ lolz...post edited...i m working today without a mouse & using the number pad to control the pointer


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Mac OS will officially & legally work only on Mac hardware. Unofficially u can run on PC too.


Mac OS X that you buy from any place on Earth will not work on any PC using any method whatsoever! That's it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

What I have learnt from this Thread so far:
1.Apple is actually a hardware company.
2.Apple is very greedy.Inspite of the fact that most non-mac PCs can run tiger\leopard,they have restricted it to just macs so that they can sell their exorbitantly priced 'hardware'.
3.Once a mac user always an Apple salesmen.
4.There is still more to learn.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> i just now contacted an astrologer and confirmed..
> that
> this thread is going to run into 20 pages before shantanu closes it..


You need an astrologer to confirm that??!! 

I request the members to cut short the discussion about running Mac OS X on platforms that its not intended to.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Mac OS X that you buy from any place on Earth will not work on any PC using any method whatsoever! That's it.


 
Really, I don't think so  .


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

You did not buy it. You downloaded a cracked version.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> I request the members to cut short the discussion about running Mac OS X on platforms that its not intended to.


I second that. We are straying dangerously close to forbidden territory here.


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

@devil something i understood in my early days at this forum viz a vi andy

@gx: open ps and make a bill copy for arya plz


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

@GX
Plz edit your post. Its akin to talking about piracy.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

> You did not buy it. You downloaded a cracked version.


 
& How do u think that cracked version was made  


			
				iMav said:
			
		

> @gx: open ps and make a bill copy for arya plz


 
Lolz

@ anirudh

Done


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> 2.Apple is very greedy.Inspite of the fact that most non-mac PCs can run tiger\leopard,they have restricted it to just macs so that they can sell their exorbitantly priced 'hardware'.


Is Microsoft greedy for not releasing the Zune OS to be run on iPods? Is Nintendo greedy for not allowing their Wii OS to run on PS3s?

Apple makes the software and the hardware and both are very tightly integrated. This results in the rock solid systems that Macs are. Macs very rarely crash, if ever. The reason is that the OS is specifically designed for the machine it is running on.

Just because Apple chooses to make top notch products, it makes them a greedy company? Splendid logic, if I may say so!

Macs are quality products and Apple expects you to pay for quality. If you don't want to, keep using Windows and stop lusting after Mac OS X. No one is forcing it down your throat. 



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> 3.Once a mac user always an Apple salesmen.


And what I learned is that we have another poor learner in our midst. That most Mac users recommend Macs to other people does not reflect the fact that Apple makes products that have a very high customer satisfaction rating. No, why should we view it that way! It means that Mac users are salesmen. 

Please don't resort to name-calling! You are not the only one here with ten fingers, a keyboard, an Internet connection and the freedom of speech.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Is Microsoft greedy for not releasing the Zune OS to be run on iPods? Is Nintendo greedy for not allowing their Wii OS to run on PS3s?


 
Those OS are made for that particular hardware. Mac OS X is made for X86 hardware now on Which Windows & Linux also run, so yeah....Apple should release it for normal PCs.



> Just because Apple chooses to make top notch products, it makes them a greedy company?


 
Greedy, yes. Top Notch Product, nope.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Those OS are made for that particular hardware. Mac OS X is made for X86 hardware now on Which Windows & Linux also run, so yeah....Apple should release it for normal PCs.


Apple makes it to run on Macs. Macs != PCs. Who cares if they use the same processor!

I am pretty sure Microsoft could allow the Zune OS to run on iPods if they wanted to. They choose not to. It is their decision as a company and they are free to make it. Macs occupy an extremely small percentage of the computer market. By choosing to restrict Mac OS X to Macs, Apple is limiting their own market. Why does anyone have a problem with that? How does it make them greedy? It is just a testament to the fact that the operating system is so mind-blowing that you guys are infuriated you cannot have it for free. Sorry, folks!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

Why is then Apple allowing to Run Vista on on their macs then?Just to make sure that then make even more money(not going deep to explain how...I guess it is clear enough).
Actually they don't earn from the 'uber cool big daddy in terms of UI' OS but from the highly priced hardware that they sell....And that is the prime reason they are able to price leopard at just 129$ which is far lesser than Vista ultimate....And now they are claiming 'you can have leopard at 129$ and that too full 'ultimate' edition'.



> Please don't resort to name-calling


Apologies if I hurt you.It was not meant to offend anybody.I'll make sure I never use 'apple salesman' again.


offtopic:
LIVECD(Linux) and Microsoft's 30 days trial time limit is what I call 'try before you use(linux)\buy(XP)' not when there are a dozen apple salesmen(oops I did it again) making sure you don't even leave your fingerprints on their macs.

Take it easy aryayush bose I know its not easy defending a company like Apple.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

Let's put in some real world examples into the equation:

Try to eject a USB disk in Windows with a Window open > Cannot eject cause disk is in use.

Eject a USB disk in Mac OS, the window closes with an animation and the disk is ejected. And the animation is functional as well, cause when it closes, it narrows into the USB disk image on the desktop showing you where that window came from and why it is closing.

Top Notch product? I think so.

Macs can install Vista, cause Microsoft being a software company allows anyone with x86 hardware to run Vista.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 16, 2007)

Guys, Guys! Stop fighting, you know something both mac and windows suck. Linux Rocks! Try it


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

hehehe....Linux... we are supposed to take a Penguin seriously...heheh...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> i just now contacted an astrologer and confirmed..
> that this thread is going to run into 20 pages.....


 Akshay!!! You've been badly cheated by the astrologer. The discussion has already reached 4 pages. Go trash him and recover your money back. How dare he dupe you!!!  

On topic: Apple products are priced higher than others coz its a limited market. The smallest share. Owning an Apple product is still a style statement. 

Its like this, until Apple products become commonplace and bought by everyone the prices won't drop. And Apple products won't be bought by all coz of higher prices than PC. So its kind of a deadlock!!!


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 16, 2007)

I had installed Mac OS X Tiger on my Intel P4 machine earlier... but there were several issues... I had to use a separate 40 GB old HDD for it, though I was able to dual-boot with XP. But there were quite some driver and performance issues.... I had to disable HT on my P4 for smooth runing .. dunno why the Mac OS behaved erratically when HT was enabled.... 

The ultimate thing is Mac OS X Tiger RUNS on a PC !!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> ...dunno why the Mac OS behaved erratically when HT was enabled.


Thats coz there are no Intel P4 Macs, only Intel Core Macs.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

Well 'runs' is just not good enough these days...


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

^^ jus pull the disk no harm done  top notch disk i think so


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Apple makes it to run on Macs. Macs != PCs. Who cares if they use the same processor!



And same graphics card, same motherboard, same RAM, same HD,....same Sound card...same everything 


> I am pretty sure Microsoft could allow the Zune OS to run on iPods if they wanted to.



Nope, Apple's license disallows any other OS to run on iPod. Besides whose gonna run the Zune's easy UI on such a small screen anyway.


> By choosing to restrict Mac OS X to Macs, Apple is limiting their own market. Why does anyone have a problem with that? How does it make them greedy?



Because they charge way more then what they should & don't let us upgrade or customize the way we want. Suppose I buy a new Mac Pro with a GeForce 7300GT, & later on decide to install a 8600GT in it, guess what, I can't cos the OS won't support it. I can't buy a gfx card from XFX & install in my Mac Pro, neither can I  contact Apple store to install one for me. What can I do, simple, buy a new Mac pro...wow, such a generous company Apple is.



> It is just a testament to the fact that the operating system is so mind-blowing that you guys are infuriated you cannot have it for free. Sorry, folks!



About 3 years ago, the Feel good factor of B.J.P was one of the many reason they lost elections. Same is happening with Apple.

If they are so good, have such a simple & easy OS, then why not come to one of the biggest & fastest growing computer market in the world & sale here. Why neglect india? Simple, cos they know "most" indians think before they buy something & want a machine to do work beside looking beautiful.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 17, 2007)

I just about went through half of the features list of Leopard. The pain of waiting has been heightened to some extremes. Don't blame me if some dogs end up dead in my backyard...


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Here it goes:
> 
> *img222.imageshack.us/img222/9295/leopardstackmy3.th.jpg
> 
> Enjoy!



Ow come on arya, this cant be ur mac, Its Leopard, its not even out yet.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 17, 2007)

Leopard Beta has been out since ages!


----------



## hellknight (Oct 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> hehehe....Linux... we are supposed to take a Penguin seriously...heheh...


 
Dude open your eyes and see the world, Mac uses KHTML the open source technology in Safari, GCC as its default compiler, OpenGL for graphic and 3D rendering, and above all open source BSD kernel. So you better look at Tux seriously.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

hellknight said:
			
		

> Dude open your eyes and see the world, Mac uses KHTML the open source technology in Safari, GCC as its default compiler, OpenGL for graphic and 3D rendering, and above all open source BSD kernel. So you better look at Tux seriously.


 
Add to it

CUPS for printing system

Another note. *OpenGL is not Open Source*, OpenGL is an open technology common to many OS but not open Source.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 17, 2007)

CUPS has been acquired by Apple.


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

hellknight said:
			
		

> Dude open your eyes and see the world, Mac uses KHTML the open source technology in Safari, GCC as its default compiler, OpenGL for graphic and 3D rendering, and above all open source BSD kernel. So you better look at Tux seriously.


 he is blinded by the half eaten apple  dont bother


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Ow come on arya, this cant be ur mac, Its Leopard, its not even out yet.


Here's proof, your highness:
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ca4d43bb73.png


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

apple followed MS policy of releasing beta for testing he got his hands on a beta


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL! 

Both of these guys are crazy.


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 17, 2007)

I learnt a lot about Apple from this thread 

but when will you guys conclude this thread


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 17, 2007)

I will never buy a Mac.

bcos I want latest graphic cards and play the latest 3D GAMES
(natively.. not through virtualisation)

I can build a brand new PC with all the components that *I* want and install Vista/XP/Linux. This gives me freedom while saving cost. I need not buy a prebuilt computer system.

take that Apple Fanboi


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

digital dude macboys are spoon fed their level of hardware understanding as mine of girls (nill to be honest) they are blind followers of steve jobs .... if steve jobs like white they will buy white if steve jobs says java on mobile sux they will say so if steve jobs says no vdo rec on fone they say it is good (secretly cursing him) but computing they will do as steve jobs wants them to


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah! my gfs N70 has helped us lots of time in recording those "precious  birthday moments"  at 352X288 resolution a.k.a VCD Quality, too bad even with an uber-expensive iPhone I can't capture those moments


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ah! my gfs N70 has helped us lots of time in recording those "precious birthday moments"  at 352X288 resolution a.k.a VCD Quality, too bad even with an uber-expensive iPhone I can't capture those moments


lol true.. we were playfully recording the working of our instrument (final yr engg project) in my friend's cellphone (N73) and guess what our instrument didnt work during the final review  (thanks to murphys laws  )
finally we showed the video and saved our backs


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

DigitalDude said:
			
		

> lol true.. we were playfully recording the working of our instrument (final yr engg project) in my friend's cellphone (N73) and guess what our instrument didnt work during the final review  (thanks to murphys laws  )
> finally we showed the video and saved our backs


 
Now thats a fantastic use of technology...take that Macboys , an iPhone which costs 3 times that of Nokia N73ME couldn't have saved his arse


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 17, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Leopard Beta has been out since ages!



 I think that the end user shall be intereted in gold releases, not betas. who knows El jobso mite just change the wallpaper and all!
And since the discussion here is abt a prdn Mac, a shot of tiger shud have done the trick. 

Look closely at the first shot, its not Arya's Mac, The second shot, I agree but the first one I do not agree!

Samantha's journal, Cougar's Scrap book, Leo's Mac book, Aki's Mac Mini

Some international friends, dear Arya has.

My point is that shot of * his * Mac was asked for, Anyone on this forum can use Wikipedia to get the generic screenshot.


----------



## almighty (Oct 17, 2007)

removed


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

1. many know abt it
2. its illegal


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^^ it is illegal to share such links here. Plz remove it


----------



## goobimama (Oct 17, 2007)

DigitalDude said:
			
		

> I will never buy a Mac.
> 
> bcos I want latest graphic cards and play the latest 3D GAMES
> (natively.. not through virtualisation)
> ...



Well hey, no one is forcing you. If you like to use a PC, stick to it. 

It's just that I can also play the latest 3D games natively on my mac.... but of course, doesn't mean you should buy one. Afterall, you would like to build your own PC.

@kumarmohit: I see you busted aayush... that can't be his screenshot...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

> It's just that I can also play the latest 3D games natively on my mac


After paying extra money to Microsoft, atleast $100 for Windows Vista home premium OEM or $60 for XP OEM cos u don't have a DX 10 gfx card anyway & u can't upgrade



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @kumarmohit: I see you busted aayush... that can't be his screenshot...


 
Hmm...I wonder how much more arya has lied about.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 17, 2007)

driver support is the reason why mac os x is available only for mac hardware. This prevent system from hardware/driver incompatible issuses and BSOD kind of situation.

pc users:- in case if you want to run mac on your pc than check out this video
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxwuYTnfL-I&mode=related&search=
how to safely dual boot mac os x and windows


----------



## vish786 (Oct 17, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> removed



wat link was that ?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 17, 2007)

osx86 i think...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> I think that the end user shall be intereted in gold releases, not betas. who knows El jobso mite just change the wallpaper and all!
> And since the discussion here is abt a prdn Mac, a shot of tiger shud have done the trick.
> 
> Look closely at the first shot, its not Arya's Mac, The second shot, I agree but the first one I do not agree!
> ...


He wanted a shot of the clean Leopard desktop and I showed him that. I used the official Leopard desktop picture provided by Apple on this page. I never said that was a picture of _my_ Mac. Did he ask for a screenshot of my Mac?

However, I do have Leopard and since you questioned that, I posted a screenshot to prove that. Did I miss something? 


@Milind, you know I _have_ Leopard.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 17, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> apple followed MS policy of releasing beta for testing he got his hands on a beta


 Since when did that become MS policy?
Didn't BSD's follow it since the 80's? Wasn't google labelling all their services beta, way before MS started doing it?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

You actually had the patience to answer that while keeping a straight face! I salute you. 
____________________________________


*A comprehensive list of Leopard features and surprises*

By *Prince McLean*

Published: 05:35 PM EST


*Apple claims Mac OS X Leopard includes "over 300 new features," but how many of them are significant reasons to upgrade? And how many of those 300 new features were revealed for the first time today? Here's a comprehensive list for those readers who don't have time to scour Apple's various Leopard pages on their own.


New Apps, New Features*

Some represent substantial new applications, including the redone Finder, Spaces, and Time Machine. Others are thoughtfully subtle refinements to the applications you already use. Apple's list doesn't even capture the whole range of what's new, but here's some notable must have elements from its listing.


*Address Book*

For example, you can now sync your Address Book with Yahoo in addition to Apple's .Mac service, Microsoft Exchange Server, and other LDAP directories. Read more...

[Via AppleInsider]


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Since when did that become MS policy?
> Didn't BSD's follow it since the 80's? Wasn't google labelling all their services beta, way before MS started doing it?


 in the corporate world  .... MS & apple who came out with it first .... :roll:


----------



## mehulved (Oct 17, 2007)

google does charity? Red Hat is an Non Profit Organisation? And Novell is what, raste ka baniya?


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

and the second part ... how about answering the second part

o! wiat the second part tells u what i was trying to say so u wud rather turn a blind eye ... no porblemo


----------



## mehulved (Oct 17, 2007)

So you mean to say that if Apple does it after MS it's a crime but MS copies it after others it's fine?
Get rational dude.
It's very much all right to copy such ideas. Doesn't matter who did it first or who did it last. What matters is that in the end it benefits the customers. Everyone tries to emulate a successful strategy, albeit in their own way. Not only in computing industry but anywhere in business.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

*Apple OS X Leopard: A beautiful upgrade*

*October 17, 2007

Apple OS X Leopard: A beautiful upgrade

Finally, a PC Unix that everyone can love. OS X Leopard is a triumph of customer-focused engineering*

Apple's announcement of the impending delivery of OS X Leopard (release 10.5 of Mac and Xserve operating systems) marks the public debut of an engineering achievement that dwarfs iPhone, iPod, Windows, and Linux. No other PC server vendor, with the notable exception of Sun Microsystems, invests so much time and manpower in its system software.

... (Read the full article.)

I know it's difficult for people who don't use Macs to understand why an operating system gets us so worked up. The coming debut of Leopard may make you mindful of Vista, an OS that no one begged to get before it shipped and that very few rushed out to get after it shipped. Vista's penetration is largely incidental, a result of being preinstalled on new PCs. That is not how Leopard will score its wins. Apple's customers rush to upgrade, and not because some sticker on a box of software says "designed for Leopard."

Leopard is a legitimately big deal. It's underhyped compared to iPhone, and yet unlike iPhone, Leopard is a genuine triumph of customer-focused engineering. It's a pleasure and a relief to see that Apple remembers how to deliver open, affordable, standards-based products. There probably won't be lines around the block at Apple retail stores for people who can't wait to get their hands on Leopard. If they had been using Leopard as long as developers have, Apple wouldn't be able to stamp Leopard DVDs fast enough. Word will get out.

Posted by Tom Yager on October 17, 2007 03:00 AM

[Via InfoWorld]


I can't wait for Leopard!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> So you mean to say that if Apple does it after MS it's a crime but MS copies it after others it's fine?


 
Nope, both copy each other, but only Apple acts like they are not copying & innovating. Thats the attitude problem


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> So you mean to say that if Apple does it after MS it's a crime but MS copies it after others it's fine?
> Get rational dude.
> It's very much all right to copy such ideas. Doesn't matter who did it first or who did it last. What matters is that in the end it benefits the customers. Everyone tries to emulate a successful strategy, albeit in their own way. Not only in computing industry but anywhere in business.


 dude where the f i said that they committed a crime .... read what i said

theres a certain word in the english dictionary - sarcasm .... if u need i will tell u what it means


----------



## aryayush (Oct 18, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> My point is that shot of *his* Mac was asked for, Anyone on this forum can use Wikipedia to get the generic screenshot.


*img141.imageshack.us/img141/3016/applemacosxv105leoparduc5.th.jpg

Is that satisfactory enough, your highness? ​


----------



## hellknight (Oct 18, 2007)

@aryayush

Look dude, i know macs are sexy and i admit that i'm dying to buy one as soon as i've money i'll get myself a macbook (i'm a student) but don't you dare say anything about Linux. Your Mac is fully dependent on Linux, weren't all the Linux application not open source Mac would have died, you know about IE for Mac and WMP for Mac. Quicktime can't play all the files in Mac. All of the media player files are supported on the Mac by VLC, you know it.  Mac can't even share data with Windows counterparts without Samba.So better take Tux and Open Source seriously.

PS: can you tell me the address of a Mac dealer in Chandigarh.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

what happend here?


----------



## hellknight (Oct 18, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> what happend here?


 
Nothing yaar, he's also right Macs are cool but Mac OS X is nothing without Open Source, and you know about passionate Linux users. Don't you


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ "Passionate Linux USER" ok got it


----------



## hellknight (Oct 18, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^^ "Passionate Linux USER" ok got it


 
Really i've even installed Linux on my Apple iPod 30 GB video, when i'll get a Mac i'll install OpenSUSE on it too.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2007)

I hate VLC. Only use Quicktime to play ALL my media files. 

As for linux, I have nothing against it as such. Only thing is I would like to see some organisation. As much as the "Open source" thing it's got going on, without organisation, the whole thing has turned out to be a little bit of a mess. Now if there were a sort of "Linux Organisation" that is, a body of people dedicated to keeping some sense of what goes where, Linux would win. It's a great OS no doubt about that, but it's lack of compatibility with a lot of things makes it a bit difficult to _use_. That's my viewpoint.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 18, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I hate VLC. Only use Quicktime to play ALL my media files.
> 
> Linux would win. It's a great OS no doubt about that, but it's lack of compatibility with a lot of things makes it a bit difficult to _use_. That's my viewpoint.


 
Did you just said Linux would win, its already winning, the #1 super computer on the world runs on Linux, 90% of the top super computer run on Linux, about 80% of the servers are on Linux, even mobile phones run on Linux. Linux as already won or lets say its winning time and again. Wait for 20 years Linux will kick the hell out of both Windows and Mac OS X. And about compatiblity, nothing is incompatible with Linux, you just have to Google around to make your devices compatible. The non-existant Linux organization, or let us say people who work in their homes and make things work with Linux are great. Finding out problems in Linux, sorting them out and then sharing with people, that's the spirt of Linux and Open Source. This can never be true for a Closed Source environment such as Apple or Microsoft.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2007)

> the #1 super computer on the world runs on Linux, 90% of the top super computer run on Linux, about 80% of the servers are on Linux, even mobile phones run on Linux


Well. You are saying it yourself. Linux seems to be only for the enterprise. Servers and supercomputers. Something a little geeky wouldn't you think? 



> you just have to Google around to make your devices compatible.


Exactly.

Now I know Linux has improved from it's good old days. It's much more simple now, and installation is really a breeze (except for that partitioning thing. I don't know what ext means and some of the other terms mean). Even using it is so simple. Just about launch firefox and you are surfing the web. But...there's always a but... there were some things that didn't work or needed to be made work. A scanner wouldn't work, the sify internet connection, stuff like that. Now I know one can't blame linux for that, but the fact of the matter is, to the end user (and I've always stressed upon the end user) there's no one else to blame...


----------



## hellknight (Oct 18, 2007)

Lets cut the Crap, Ubuntu is more popular than your crappy OS X. Now i got you, didn't I. And the second thing is that Linux also runs on our desktops and Laptops, but since the level of Pircay is so much here in our country is that nobody wants to use other operating system other than Windows Xp, they get it for only Rs 10 the price of a CD. Another thing is that servers and supercomputers are not geeky, if you host a website from your home computer then your PC would become a server. There's nothing geeky about it.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay okay. I give up. Don't have to take this personally. Ubuntu is the best, and Santa Claus is going to be me just that this Christmas...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Why you'll love GNU/Linux*

CUPS is "owned" by apple means they hired the pure GPL2/LGPL2 project leader to work for them.there is no move like they  make it proprietary.if they does,will be a fork of the project chaloo by real CUPS users and benefactors. 
what @hellknight said is 100% true.many linux based apps are ported to apple also as does to BSDs.there are enough leading and unifying standards in Linux like LSB(Linux Standard Base) and Linux Foundation,Free Software Foundation and above all Linus Torvarlds focussing and leading the Linux kernel development.Linux is not as geeky as earlier it was.
distros like Ubuntu based on Debian or any major distros are easy to use and allows options to customize and other window managers which closed source products like apple and M$ cant do with.although 3rd party tools tries to.
though i believe Linux users needs to know atleast some basic CLI commands.

apple is just another unix variant which became _weak_ due to the 64+ suid apps(@goobymamu-ya that permission ui screenshot etc) to make it into a very easy to use UNIX(they have bought the naming license from open group) Operating System,but with security vulnerabilities not fixed as fast as in Linux due to its open source nature.
yes.continue if above is _offtopic_


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 18, 2007)

hellknight said:
			
		

> Did you just said Linux would win, its already winning, the #1 super computer on the world runs on Linux, 90% of the top super computer run on Linux


Change Linux to UNIX in this para.



> about 80% of the servers are on Linux


No, wrong data.



> , even mobile phones run on Linux.


Just few phones from Motorola, Symbian OS is ruling the mobile market.


> Wait for 20 years Linux will kick the hell out of both Windows and Mac OS X.


Fine, u wait...I will watch HD DVD movies & play DX 10 games in the mean time.



> you just have to Google around to make your devices compatible.


Thats what we don't want. We want it to work like it works with Windows, just install a driver & it works out of the box.

hey prakash, a reply to your siig...I can see the aerrow even on Vista, means it is superior to Linux

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/2071/uuqb8.th.jpg


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2007)

yeh lo ab ek aur naya banda aa gaya  they just keep coming and going  i sometimes if its prakash using different user ids but then when i dont see his signature drm in the post i think no its some 1 else


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 18, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *img141.imageshack.us/img141/3016/applemacosxv105leoparduc5.th.jpg
> 
> Is that satisfactory enough, your highness? ​



*Yes Sir*​


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2007)

prakash ur sig can be seen on all vista machines  .... popat ho gaya 

vista ➤ debian .... total pwnage


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL no infact ROTFLMAO


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2007)

well,i have tried to see it in a xp machine and it failed.so i guessed...

hmm..some rework is needed  : pwned: will find some NOT to easy weird font like the one apple uses to ...goof u Vista-kkar's.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 19, 2007)

@ gx_saurav (aka MVP of Microsoft)

look this on going debate is of innovation, and you my friend support Microsoft or perhaps i should say worship Microsoft, now innovation, at microsoft, are you kidding me? Microsoft sucks dude, so does their crappy OS which they call windows. Bill Gates took all the licensing of their GUI after paying Apple a huge amount of money.

No other OS in the world needs to defragged, no other OS is confounded by Viruses, adwares, trojans and spywares. Ok what do we get when we load Windows on our systems, a crappy little OS that doesn't even have the capability to show a PDF file. Windows Sucks Dude.

As for the server side, go to www.netcraft.com, and enter any websites' name there, you'll see that most of the servers run on Linux (not UNIX) and Microsoft's servers are far back in the league.

As far as games are concerned, just i'll just own a console and play games on it, and for HD-DVD's there's nothing that is not compatible with Linux.

Drivers, my boy you spelt out, drivers are inbuilt in Linux. No need to hunt for them. Try this, loose a device driver CD of a device for windows, your windows will not be able to recognise it. And if possibly it ran, then it will prompt you to restart again and again. That's what i call crappiness of Windows.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2007)

hellknight said:
			
		

> No other OS in the world needs to defragged, no other OS is confounded by Viruses, adwares, trojans and spywares. Ok what do we get when we load Windows on our systems, a crappy little OS that doesn't even have the capability to show a PDF file. Windows Sucks Dude.


 
Hmm...I see noob problem & no knowledge why MS can't do that.   First learn a few things.



> for HD-DVD's there's nothing that is not compatible with Linux.


 
Ha ha hah ahah ahahahhahahhahahahahhahahahaahhah

Can't control my laugh.



> loose a device driver CD of a device for windows, your windows will not be able to recognise it. And if possibly it ran, then it will prompt you to restart again and again. That's what i call crappiness of Windows.


 
Windows Update my boy, automatic driver updates...oh & it doesn't restart like u r saying. u r jus some unlucky fella using pirated windows & cursing it.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 19, 2007)

Driver update, my foot, you can't even get bug-free 64-bit drivers for your so-called 64-bit Windows OS. All of them suck. It does restart again and again, try installaing updates, please restart, installed a new program, please restart, plugged in a new hardware, install drivers and restart, you Windows users spend more time restarting your system then working on it. Why the hell on would we need to defrag our drives, wouldn't it be better if there was no fragmentation. head to www.whylinuxisbetter.org (i think so, try .com) and you'll see that why windows sux!!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

HD_DVDs will play in Linux i hope.and it must be!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2007)

Win v/s Lin in "Why you'll love Mac OS X."


----------



## superczar (Oct 19, 2007)

Rotflmao


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 19, 2007)

I was going to ask the same thing, Charan! 

Cut it guyz... Stick to the topic.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2007)

hellknight said:
			
		

> Driver update, my foot, you can't even get bug-free 64-bit drivers for your so-called 64-bit Windows OS. All of them suck. It does restart again and again, try installaing updates, please restart, installed a new program, please restart, plugged in a new hardware, install drivers and restart


 
All I can say is that u have no idea how to use WIndows , sticking to the topic.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 19, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> All I can say is that u have no idea how to use WIndows , sticking to the topic.


 
All I'll say that I don't use your F***ing Windows OS. I like to use Linux and BSD. The only thing that i liked from the Microsoft's shores was Halo Triology. Me too sticking with the topic.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 19, 2007)

hellknight said:
			
		

> All I'll say that I don't use your F***ing Windows OS. I like to use Linux and BSD. The only thing that i liked from the Microsoft's shores was Halo Triology. Me too sticking with the topic.


Please don't use F***ing  word for Windows.Because the word just does not fit for windows.Let continue to topic.....


----------



## goobimama (Oct 19, 2007)

What's with the HD DVD topic? First of all, we don't have HD DVD in India. Secondly, it is a brand new technology, so it takes some time to catch on. Thirdly, most people prefer a standalone HD DVD player. Just plug it in, and it's done. Don't want a virus crashing in on your movie you know...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL im searching where this thread was ontopic last time


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

@hellknight come home to open source section.this type of threads are for win vs mac fanboys.let them have DRM and believe M$ or apple.
leave them and their closed source belief.welcome to OSS section!


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2007)

another example of lack of knowledge being blamed on the software   lagey raho 

drm drm drm and yeah prakash another total pwnage for u .... arrow ➱ and i cant figure out what this is are these 2 fingers then u can take the second 1 ✌


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

DRM is there in Vista na?so when does it became sin to say DRM is used in Windows Vista which can act as a rootkit controlled by M$ and Recording Industry mafia at USA.<= sorry  i posted the reality.

*edit*ops! sorry i forgot the anti-drm "link" to be added
*defectivebydesign.org
*badwindowsvista.com
*badvista.fsf.org
now try pulling ur hair  for u salesman/advocate/protector of microsoft India and Vista 
and regarding my siggy,i'll try to get something from moon to fit that space


----------



## vish786 (Oct 19, 2007)

*raat ke 2 AM bach gaye hai, and u guys r still fighting...take a break... atleast now... mahabharat mein Krishna ne kaha hai, bharat ke log raat mein fighting nahi karte. *


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2007)

ROFL prakash DRM again


----------



## hellknight (Oct 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @hellknight come home to open source section.this type of threads are for win vs mac fanboys.let them have DRM and believe M$ or apple.
> leave them and their closed source belief.welcome to OSS section!


 
Sahi baat hai, main apne raaste se bhatak gaya that dhanya hain aap jinonhe mujhe phir ek baar sahi raasta dikhaya. Main ab Tux maharaj ki sharan main jaa raha hoon, in closed source papiyon ko bhagwan kshmaa karen


----------



## goobimama (Oct 19, 2007)

yeh kya jodhpuri bhaasha bolti hai? Please speakest in English...


----------



## hellknight (Oct 19, 2007)

For your kind information this is Hindi, our National Language, and for you goobimamu,  i'll translate it, i said, to hell with the closed source environment, i'm going back to the rocking Open Source World!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 19, 2007)

He knows it's Hindi. He just likes messin' around.


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> now try pulling ur hair  for u *advocate/protector *of microsoft India and Vista


 iv got a simpler word - *user*


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

^but ur not.imav means windows advocate/fanboy in this forum atleast.when in reality we'll if ever meet i does have a _Mukka_ stored for u .we'll fight it off directly .

BTW,do remember that i am very lean at 107kg weight.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^but ur not.imav means windows advocate/fanboy in this forum atleast.when in reality we'll if ever meet i does have a _Mukka_ stored for u .we'll fight it off directly.


 
Prakash, your language is getting absurd with each subsequent post. Keep an eye on what u say.

And for gods sake, remove that sig....its making linux look bad. We can very well see the fonts here.


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^but ur not.imav means windows advocate/fanboy in this forum atleast.when in reality we'll if ever meet i does have a _Mukka_ stored for u .we'll fight it off directly .
> 
> BTW,do remember that i am very lean at 107kg weight.


i can fight ur cat


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 19, 2007)

It is getting out of hands, Cut it guyz!


----------

